# Ziziphus jujuba  السدر والنبق - Christ,s Thorn



## aymonded (15 يوليو 2012)

الفصيلة السِدْرية ‏‎ Rhamnaceae ‎
 تصل طول الشجرة الى 12 مترا‏‎
 السِدْر يزهر في فصل الربيع و الخريف‏‎
الجنس به 40 نوع بعضها أشجار وشجيرات  توجد في المناطق الاستوائية وتحت الاستوائية 
* 





**أولاً*: وصف النبات باختصار
نبات  شجيري، ارتفاعه يصل إلى ثلاثة أمتار أو أكثر،غالبا ما تخرج عدة سيقان  بجانب بعضها، ساقه وأغصانه رمادية، عليها أشواك حادة، أوراقه بيضاوية.  أزهاره خضراء مصفرة، ثماره كروية الشكل عند نضجها، حلوة المذاق، وبداخلها  نواة صلبة لونها بني فاتح. وتوجد أنواع أخرى منها، تزهر‎ ‎يونيو حزيران إلى أغسطس آب‏‎، والثمار تنضج اكتوبر تشرين الأول الى‎ ‎ديسمبر كانون الأول*
*
*اسم النبات:*  Ziziphus jujuba   نبق، عناب
 Z.spina-christi  سدر، نبق
 Z.lotus   تبكات

* [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**الشجرة: *تعتبر من أفضل الشجيرات بمصر، والنوع الموجود في مصر متوسطة الحجم، مستديمة الخضرة، تُعرف باسم النبق  أو السدر. وهو يوجد عادة في شبه الجزيرة العربية واليمن وفلسطين ويزرع في مصر وسواحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط
*الأوراق*: بيضاوية الشكل والفروع تحمل أشواك في أزواج أحداهما في اتجاه البراعم والأخرى في عكس  هذا الاتجاه.
*الثمار*:  صفراء لها غلاف لحمي.
*التكاثر*:  بالبذرة.
*القيمة الاقتصادية*:  الخشب أصفر متين ثقيل الوزن يستعمل في كثير من الأغراض الصناعية كما تزرع الشجرة  للظل والثمار تؤكل.


*عموماً*،  السدر شجرة صحراوية متساقطة الأوراق (في بعض الأنواع منها) في الشتاء،  ولها أشواك متشابكة، ولها زهور بيضاء، وهي شجرة متباينة في الطول فقد يصل  ارتفاعها إلى خمسة أمتار فأكثر. أوراقها بسيطة، لها عروق واضحة وبارزة،  الأزهار بيضاء مصفرة. الثمار غضة  خضراء تصفر عند النضج ثم تحمر عندما تجف.  
وتعتبر شجرة السدر من الأشجار القديمة منذ نشأة الإنسان وظهوره.  ويُقال أن  من أغصانها الشوكية صنع اليهود الإكليل الذي وضعوه على رأس ربنا يسوع له  المجد، ومن هنا جاء الاسم الشهير لها وهو: الشوك المقدس Christ,s Thorn.*

*


​*
*ولنبات السدر عدة اسماء مثل عرج، زجزاج، زفزوف، اردج، غسل، نبق،  ويطلق على ثمار السدر نبق، جنا، ويعرف السدر علميا باسم Ziziphus  Spina-csisti ، الاسم الانجليزي‏‎ Christ's Thorn ‎، والموطن الاصلي للسدر بلاد العرب وينمو طبيعيا وهو من الاشجار التي يكن لها المواطنون كل احترام  وتقدير
*
*


​* والاجزاء المستخدمة من النبات: القشور والأوراق والثمار  والبذور.
*


​ وأهم العناصر الفعالة الموجودة فيه هي  سكر العنب والفواكهة وحمض السدر Acide Zizyphique وحمض العفص، ثماره مغذية  وتفيد كمقشع صدري، وملينة وخافضة للحرارة ونافعٌ في الحصبة وقرحة المعدة.  مغلي أوراقه قابض طارد للديدان ومضاد للإسهال ومقوٍ لأصول الشعر. ونافع من  الربو وآفات الرئة. ويمكن أن تضمد الخراجات بلبخة محضرة من الأوراق. وطبيخ  خشبه نافع من قرحة الأمعاء ونزف الدم والحيض والإسهال. وصمغه يذهب الحزاز
* 
*


​*
المحتويات الكيميائية: *تحتوي الاجزاء المستعملة  على فلويدات  وفلافونيدات ومواد عفصية وستبرولات وتربينات ثلاثية ومواد  صابونية وكذلك  المركب الكيميائي المعروف باسم ليكوسيانيدين وعلى سكاكر حرة  مثل الفركتوز  والجلوكوز والرامنوز والسكروز.
* 
*



​بعض   الناس يسحقون كمية من هذه الثمار ليحصلوا على نوع من الجريش، يؤكل اما   نيئا واما بعد طبخه في الماء والحليب أو في الحليب بعد نقعه أو غليه معه .







​ والثمار تؤكل ليس  كغذاء فقط، ولكن لخصائصها الطبية ، إذ انها  تنظف المعدة  وتنقي الدم، وتعيد الحيوية والنشاط الى الجسم، كما أن تناول  كمية كبيرة  من الثمار يدر الطمث عن النساء وقد يؤدي الى الاجهاض. 
 كما  تستخدم الاوراق المهروسة او المطحونة كمادة لتنظيم الجسم او الشعر ،  ويُقال ان  الشعر المغسول بهذه الاوراق يصبح ناعما ولامعا جدا. *

*


​*
*كما يستخدم مهروس  الأوراق في عمل لبخات لعلاج المفاصل المتورقة والمؤلمة ،  والخلاصات المحضرة من قشوره وجذوره وساقه تستعمل علاجا في الحمى،  واضطرابات  المعدة، والتهابات الحلق والقصبة الهوائية ...
كما تستعمل الاوراق لعلاج اضطرابات الجلد والجروح .*

*


عموماً يُستعمل نبات السدر في علاج الكثير من الامراض منها استعمال الثمار الطازجة في علاج الجروح والأمراض الجلدية .*

*


كما تُستخدم  الثمار في علاج الدسنتاريا وتستخدم الأوراق للتخلص من الديدان   الحلقية. وكانت أوراق السدر تستخدم على نطاق واسع بتنقية البشرة وإزالة  الأوساخ المتعلقة بالمسامات الجلدية ، كما يُستخدم لغسل الشعر وما زال بعض   السيدات يفضلن غسل شعورهن بالسدر فهو يقضي على القشرة أيضا وملمع جيد  للشعر ويحافظ على جلد الراس ونضارته . ​


----------



## aymonded (15 يوليو 2012)

لمعرفة المزيد ممكن الدخول *هنـــــــــــــــــا*
​


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*شكرا لمجهودك والمعلومات والصور الرائعه جداااا*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 ديسمبر 2013)

كويس خالص الكنز اللي فتحتة يا استاذنا 
انا عندي شجرة نبق كبيرة 
وبتطرح كتير 
بس مكنتش عارف الفوائد الحلوة اللي حضرتك قولتها دي 
بصراحة فوائد اول مرة اسمع عنها 
الرب يبارك مجهودك
​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليكيم يا إخوتي
وعموماً ربنا وهبنا كل شيء وأشياء بسيطة حولنا واحنا مش بناخد بالنا منها خالص
ولكن شكراً لله الذي يراعانا وأعطانا كل شيء لفائدتنا
كونوا معافين
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*ميرسي استاذي للمعلومات المفيده
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا أستاذى على المعلومات الجميلة
بس النبق ده اللى احنا نعرفة 
الرخيص ده ولا واحد غيره


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> شكرا أستاذى على المعلومات الجميلة
> بس النبق ده اللى احنا نعرفة
> الرخيص ده ولا واحد غيره



هو بعينه هو الرخيص ده فعلاً مش حد غيره ههههههههههه
علشان تعرف بس ان عندنا غنى نباتي في مصر مش حد مقدره خالص هههههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *ميرسي استاذي للمعلومات المفيده
> ربنا يباركك​*



ويبارك حياتك يا رب ويسعدك بغنى مجده آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 ديسمبر 2013)

معلومات جميله استاذى وجديده 
واهم حاجه اننا شوفنا الشجره دى قبل كده
موضوع مميز كعادتك


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليكي وصليلي كتيييييييييييير
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 ديسمبر 2013)

يعجبنى فيك انك متنوع الثقافة
استاذ فى كل شىء
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

ويبارك حياتك يا أروع أخ غالي محبوب شخص ربنا يسوع
النعمة لتكن معك وتغمرك بسلامه الفائق آمين
​


----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراااا استاذى  
على الموضوع القيم بالمعلومات المفيدة 
ربنا يبارك مجهودك​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أختي الحلوة في كنيسة الله الحي آمين
​


----------



## candy shop (18 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل 
ومعلومات جديده 
شكرااااااااا ايمن 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## aymonded (18 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليكي لي وللكل وصلي لأجلي كثيراً جداً
النعمة معك كل حين آمين
​


----------



## bent el noor (18 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع قيم ومفيد جدا 
ميرسي على الافادة والمعلومات القيمة 
ربنا يباركك استاذ ايمن ويعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## aymonded (18 ديسمبر 2013)

ويفرح قلبك ويغمرك بسلامه الفاق آمين فآمين
​


----------

